# Marina won Best Junior today!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina won Best Junior at the Maltese Nationals today!! She was VERY thrilled, believe me. Lois placed 2nd out of a class of five so I was more than thrilled with that also. 

I had a portrait done of Marina and Lucy this morning and so here it is (with her ribbons)









I'm really proud of her and they both showed great today.

Will write more later, I just stopped in the hotel room to drop some stuff off and thought I'd post the pic. We're having a great time! Ch Tajon's Whose Your Sugar Daddy won BOB today (beautiful dog) and Gabby won best opposite.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW!! What a great thing, you for sure should be so proud :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is just great, Stacy!! Brava to Marina and Lois on jobs very well done. You must be bursting with pride. 
(I notice that Marina didn't need her lucky outfit today!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the picture. :wub: :wub: 

I knew that she was going to win Juniors at National -- didn't I keep tellin you that. And even without her lucky hot pink jacket.

Please let her know how very, very proud we all are of her. She's very special. :biggrin: :drinkup:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON BOTH TO YOUR DAUGHTER AND PN THE PLACEMENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations Marina!!!! :aktion033: What a great pic of her and Lucy too, you both must be so excited :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! Thanks for taking the time to share the wonderful news. Love the picture. You have a very special daughter.

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG :chili: OMG :chili: OMG :chili: ~~~~Oh Stacy, You and Marina have done an exceptional job at Nationals!!!! I am so proud of both of you and of course the little princesses:Lois and Lucy!!!! Love the pic and really love the WINS!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! :cheer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what wonderful news!!!! The photo is awesome and you have every right to be VERY PROUD!!!! WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, MARINA!!!

:cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:cheer: we're so proud of you!</span> :cheer: Thank you Stacey for taking the time to let us know and post pictures, that is a beautiful picture of Marina and Lucy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Again Congratulations! Awesome job from the whole Bellarata gang. I love the portraits you had done.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, that is wonderful!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW!! That is spectacular news!! You must be so proud! Congrats Marina!! (p.s the braces look really cute!)


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WTG Marina!!!! WTG Stacy!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WAHOO!!! arty: So glad you posted the G O R G E O U S picture. SO proud of Marina. arty: Little Lois as well as Lucy are quite the show dogs. arty: I can only imagine how PROUD you are. Tell Marina....


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations! :cheer: What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!!! That is a beautiful picture !!
:celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!

So exciting!  :cheer: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: Congrats! Thanks for sharing the photo with us who can't be there!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Marina!!! :chili: :yahoo: :chili: That is awesome!!! And what a beautiful portrait of her and Lucy!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG Congrats!!!!!!! If all goes well with the whole showng thing, I plan to be there next year!!! And would ove to meet Marina!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wonderful!!!!!!!! :cheer: :cheer: 

WOW, I am so, so happy!!! :sHa_banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 

You are doing so great!!! :wub: :Sooo cute: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!

Congratulations!!! :chili: arty: :dothewave: :sHa_banana: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Stacy congratulations, you must be so proud!!!

Marina....way to go!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, what a cute picture of a great looking team! Congratulations to Marina and Lucy!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

All of her hard work has paid off! Tell her we're very proud of her! :aktion033: 
Beatiful pic too!


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

That is very very special, Stacy! :celebrate - fireworks: 



I am so excited for the two of you! :dancing banana: 


Hard work and commitment really do pay off.  


AND thanx for sharing! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to Marina!!! Such a nice win!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh, Stacey. That's awesome news! Contrats to Marina. She's worked so hard. It's just great that you two can do this together! Let her know how proud we are of her!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacey you must be soooo thrilled. Congrats to Marina!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congrats to Marina!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Congratulations Stacy and Marina!!!!! SOOOOOOOO happy for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You should be proud, they are both beautiful. And what a nice keepsake.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Good job Marina - we're all proud of you ..
I noticed Marina got braces - so did Alexia  .. so she has a "brace face" friend now too !!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ May 29 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782927


> :cheer: :cheer:[/B]



Congrats Marina And Lois !!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations Marina!!!!! She is so cute. And how wonderful for you.
I love love love the picture.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Marina :aktion033: :aktion033: the picture is wonderful :rockon:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow!!! Congratulations Marina!!! :clap: :clap: :you rock: 






Joy


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Marina!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

HOLY COWABUNGA!! Congrats to Marina and Lucy!!!! :dancing banana:

You must be one proud mama. :biggrin: Both your girls look beautiful in the pic!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

This is a beautiful pic of Marina & Lucy! Congrats again, Marina! She was awesome. :cheer:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She looks gorgeous!!!! Way to go!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. congratulations!!!! :chili: Wonderful pic!!! :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Marina!!!! :cheer: What a gorgeous picture of Marina and Lucy!!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? Big super congratulations to you and Marina!


----------

